

Kiera Wilmot receives full scholarship to U.S. Space Academy - danso
http://abcnews.go.com/US/cleared-charges-honor-student-space-camp/t/story?id=19236561

======
vishaldpatel
How do I get to page 2?

~~~
mikevm
[http://abcnews.go.com/US/cleared-charges-honor-student-
space...](http://abcnews.go.com/US/cleared-charges-honor-student-space-
camp/story?id=19236561)

